# Medical Marijuana Farm



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Yesterday my technician for wells/water was out to test a couple of wells for us. He told me that he just finished a HUGE water control job for a very big pot farm-weeks of work for him. I was curious about the farm, and asked him if the "farmers" were from agricultural backgrounds. He said no they are just potheads with a huge supply of cash! Lots of very high end technology but very little real knowledge. The big deal seems to be growing the most potent pot. The state limits who can grow this "medical" product insuring a super "high" price. I think this is BS!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They are vertically integrating just like hogs and chickens!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Big medical marijuana operation just starting up in the next county. Been in the local newspaper several times in the past year. Hundreds showed up for a job fair when they first began hiring.

Recreational variety not legal in this state. If it ever gets legalized here, I figure the Amish will get in on the action. They won't be able to pass that up - too much money to be made.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I did a tractor job filling in the trenches that had been dug for tile and general cleanup when the pot grow that had rented the place pulled out halfway through building the first greenhouse. Knew a lady that had some knowledge of what it happened. A couple of investors that didn't know what dirt looked like heard they could make really good money. They were both out of state so the hired everything done. It seems like the people that they had do the actual work may have been very experienced in the use of marijuana, but I don't think they knew anything about making it grow. They signed a two-year lease on ground that had no commercial electricity and bought a great big military surplus generator. They didn't ever see the generator run and by my guesstimation it would go through 6+ gallons of diesel an hour, just to run a handful of security cameras and a laptop computer. Of course that's after they figured out how to make that stuff work on three-phase. Everything else was as well thought out and planned. I just got paid to fill in their hole. I'm not an expert at excavation or drainage, but I guess that hired one or two guy that were. I did happen to notice that the drain tile trenches did seem to have adequate slope, in places, mostly run in the wrong direction. Good to have experts. Maybe a guy should try to invest money in something he actually knows something about. I don't have to worry about that, the amount of money I have free to invest doesn't require much technical knowledge.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

China is right, we will "undo" ourselves with stupidity and drugs.

Regards, Mike


----------

